# ~*~ Merry Christmas Rabbits Online ~*~



## Watermelons (Dec 16, 2015)

Merry Christmas from Lily and Loki (And Kiwi too!)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 17, 2015)

Feliz Navidad y prospero ano nuevo! Merry Saturnalia to all our Pagan friends who remember the real celebration for this time of year before it was hi-jacked by the Romans.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 17, 2015)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Feliz Navidad y prospero ano nuevo! Merry Saturnalia to all our Pagan friends who remember the real celebration for this time of year before it was hi-jacked by the Romans.


Thanks Larry!!!! Haha makes me so happy when i hear people know that.
Actually theres an episode of the Big bang theory where Sheldon does such a great job of explaining the real Christmas in a simple easy to understand way.

I occasionally celebrate the retail holiday of christmas and the jolly old fat man because I love dressing my pets up.... [emoji12]


----------



## Admin (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to all of you, too.

Whichever holiday you choose, or all of them!


----------



## stevesmum (Dec 18, 2015)

Merry Christmas from grumpy Cali (and Steve)..


----------



## Admin (Dec 22, 2015)

Seasons Greetings and Merry Christmas.

Anyone else have a photo of your cute bunnies ready for Christmas? Santa Bunny? Elf Bunny?

I really enjoy seeing all the Rabbit photos that you all post.


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 22, 2015)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Feliz Navidad y prospero ano nuevo! Merry Saturnalia to all our Pagan friends who remember the real celebration for this time of year before it was hi-jacked by the Romans.


 
The week long Feast of Saturnalia was actually a Roman celebration. And yes, it was a pagan celebration. Businesses were closed during the week and it became a convenient time for persecuted Christians to secretly celebrate the birth of the Christ. 

Later, the catholic church attempted a few times during the 1st century AD to establish Dec. 25 as the date to celebrate Christs birth. It did not get wide acceptance until many centuries later.

It wasnt until the 1800s that Christmas became a legal holiday (no Santa figure either). As it gained in popularity around the world, many ancient traditions from multiple celebrations/holidays (including Saturnalia) were incorporated into what we now call Christmas (traditions like trees, holly, gingerbread men, caroling, gifts, Santa, etc).

So our modern day celebration of Christmas is relatively new on the scene but borrows from ancient traditions. 

Our family uses this time to celebrate the birth of our Lord (knowing it isnt the actual day of His birth). 

Many of our pets are from rescues and we dont know their exact birthdates either. We just choose a date and use that as their birthdate.

So while I dont have a Christmas photo, per say, I will include a photo of the latest addition to our family  our new dog, Toby, shown here getting along with our bunnies. (This was taken shortly before we lost our Sapphire last month.) He was a rescue that they think is 2-3 years of age, half-Newfoundland.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Dec 22, 2015)

Harvey checking her stocking. She's been a good bunny all year so she will find Craisens in it on Xmas Day.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 22, 2015)

Jolly Old Fat Man--I thought you were talking about me for a minute. Until the middle 1800's, Santa was portrayed a much smaller, elfish featured personage. I love the season and Thanskgiving especially but deplore the commercialization of it all. Still, you have to love all the lights and decorations. I put up a bunch of stuff for All Hallows Eve and then on Nov 1 when I take them down I climb back up and put up my Saturnalia lights, Or Xmas which was used to denote this time of year before Christmas became popular. The X in the Greek alphabet was actually the first letter in Christ so it was a sneaky was of putting Christian beliefs into the season indirectly.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 22, 2015)

Tell ya what.
No more Christmas.
My birthday is December 25th, lets all go for drinks, my treat!
:laugh:


----------



## Klelia_Jerry (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas from Jerry&Vanillia, her bunnies and me!!!!!  

View attachment 1450892173181.jpg


----------



## Azerane (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## LittlePanda0 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas 

View attachment 1451054402604.jpg


----------

